# my first meter can



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

22 years ive managed to dodge wiring a meter can and finally my luck ran out. 









I still think a quick wipe down and yank whats left of the meter out of the terminals and we could have got it to the next day and contracted it out. Bypass lever kinda engages but poco was not playing nice especially as they had been up for the last 36 hrs.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

What is your plan for the secondaries? Repull or piece out?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

jw0445 said:


> What is your plan for the secondaries? Repull or piece out?


no damage at all to the wire other than a lot of black soot. Once removed from the blocks the copper was still shiny.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

gpop said:


> 22 years ive managed to dodge wiring a meter can and finally my luck ran out.
> View attachment 155530
> 
> 
> I still think a quick wipe down and yank whats left of the meter out of the terminals and we could have got it to the next day and contracted it out. Bypass lever kinda engages but poco was not playing nice especially as they had been up for the last 36 hrs.


If that's what your first attempt looks like, I wouldn't try a second one.

JK.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

BTW only us crackers say meter "can".
To everyone else on here it's a meter "pan".


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> BTW only us crackers say meter "can".
> To everyone else on here it's a meter "pan".


To me it's a meter "base". 
I think we all have slightly different names for things and it's amazing how we all still communicate without getting confused.


----------



## Buck Parrish Electric (Jan 8, 2021)

It may be just smut on the cables if so yes the wire is okay. But- Heat can damage metals. If you have enough room you could cut off the cables and lower the meter base. Otherwise you'll need to set a j-box below the new meter base. Maybe a disconnect below the meter base. This way you'll remove the wire that has heated to the point of the metal breaking down and affecting the electrical resistant's.


----------



## Malywr (Jan 23, 2018)

Easy said:


> To me it's a meter "base".
> I think we all have slightly different names for things and it's amazing how we all still communicate without getting confused.


POCO in my area call those 
Meter can
Meter pan
Meter box 
Depend whom you talk to. If you use one name poco employee pretend he don’t understand unless you use his terminology 
Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

